# ADA Aquasoil Powder in 75 Gallon Aquarium



## ricktfoster (Feb 28, 2017)

Question 1: Will this even work. I know the powder was made for smaller nano aquariums but I really like the fine grain look.

Question 2: Does this stuff break down over time? I've heard it turns into basically mud after a few years and then needs to be replaced. I've been going for a darker brown sandy look and have concerned Flourite Sand as an alternative.

Question 3: Where in the hell can I find this stuff??? I've read it used to be a lot cheaper. The cheapest I've seen it for is around $54 for the 9L Powder.

Question 4: How many bags would I need for a 75 gallon? 48" x 18.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiZuboov (Mar 6, 2017)

You can after a while pour a small layer on top. 
Will you use powder without the other mandatory additives ADA? If you use only powder, you can get a sad result.
The quantity depends on the desired design. I would fill 27L on your tank. But I recommend to use Power Sand and ground additives ADA.
A don't know, where do you can to buy it, because I from Russia))


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

ADA Aquasoil in powder form was not intended to be the sole substrate in a large aquarium - 2-3 inches deep. You would be wasting a lot of money to do so, but I don't know what bad effects it would have. Flourite Sand is a different substrate material. I once used in as the only substrate in a 10 gallon tank, and it worked with no problems. I liked its appearance, but never tried it again in bigger tanks.

When you place fine particle substrate material on top of coarser material the fine stuff eventually moves to the bottom of the substrate, leaving only the coarser material visible. The manufacturer of Eco Complete even claims this as an advantage of using that substrate - the fines naturally go to the bottom where they are useful.


----------



## salman (Sep 17, 2013)

yes, would definitely suggest using normal type in 75GL. Powder type is for small/nano aquariums. I got a bag but did not even use it for 25GL because grains are too small.


----------

